

TechCrunch don't know what they're talking about - mtw
http://montrealtechwatch.com/2009/04/29/techcrunch-dont-know-what-they-are-talking-about/

======
badger7
The author didn't read, or didn't pay attention to, or didn't get the
Techcrunch article. Spectacular grok-fail.

